# 28 day rule for bank statements



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello there...

We are applying for FLR (m) at the Glasgow Premium Service Centre this coming Monday the 28th of November..

I have this months bank statement dated the 9th of November so as we apply on the 28th of November we are within the 28 day rule.

We have to include 6 months of my wife's Payslips together with proof of my carers allowance. Her salary is not the same every month so I need to work out a weekly average over 6 months of her payslips...

On our most recent bank statement dated the 9th of November it shows my wife's last salary going in the bank on the 28th of October so should the 6 months average payslips be may, june, july august, september, october? 

We actually have her payslip for November but that does not go into the bank until the 30th of November.

Are the payslips included for the 28 day rule or only the bank statements?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not in your case, just the payslips.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Not in your case, just the payslips.


Thanks for the reply, so all should be well we have Novembers bank statement dated the 9th of November and we will use Octobers payslip and count back 6 months and do an average of that?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait a minute. What is the date on your latest payslip? If it's 28th October, by the time you attend PSC, it will be more than 28 days old (October has 31 days, so 28th day will be 25th November).


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Wait a minute. What is the date on your latest payslip? If it's 28th October, by the time you attend PSC, it will be more than 28 days old (October has 31 days, so 28th day will be 25th November).



Yes exactly. We apply in person this coming Monday the 28th of November. On Novembers bank statement dated the 9th of November it shows my wife's salary going in on the 28th of October.

We actually have her payslip for November already but it wont go in our bank until the 30th of November.

I was going to work out her average salary over the 26 weeks from the 9th of May to the 7th of November as that does include 6 payslips and our bank statement is within the 28 day rule.

I think my only other option is to include Novembers payslip which we have already but that does not go into the bank until the 30th of November and therefor does not show up on the bank statement we have for this month dated the 9th of November.

I hope I am not confusing the situation even more... Perhaps its better to work out both scenarios for them?

Thanks again for your valued feedback...

Kevin


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

I either work out her weekly overage of her payslips (May, June, July August, September, October) but as we said the October payslip will be older than 28 days but the bank statement dated the 9th of November is within the 28 days...

OR

I work out her weekly average from (June, July August, September, October, and November.) This way her payslip is within the 28 day rule and so is our bank statement but her payslip for November is due to go into our bank on the 30th of November so as i said it does not show up on our latest bank statement dated the 9th of November.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can see you are in difficulties.
#1 doesn't work, as it's the payslip date or if there is no date on it then the day your pay is credited to your bank account that must fall within 28 days of your appointment. 
#2 also has difficulties. You must show every payslip you submit actually being credited to your account by way of relevant bank statement.
So short of rearranging your appointment, I don't know what to suggest. Generally they don't do the work for you. You can only submit one set of documents with details laid out of how you are meeting the requirement. You can't submit two and ask them to work out whichever meets the threshold.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I can see you are in difficulties.
> #1 doesn't work, as it's the payslip date or if there is no date on it then the day your pay is credited to your bank account that must fall within 28 days of your appointment.
> #2 also has difficulties. You must show every payslip you submit actually being credited to your account by way of relevant bank statement.
> So short of rearranging your appointment, I don't know what to suggest. Generally they don't do the work for you. You can only submit one set of documents with details laid out of how you are meeting the requirement. You can't submit two and ask them to work out whichever meets the threshold.


Yea, its a tricky one but I am sure its a situation that they have seen before...

Which ever way I work it out we have more than double the maintenance requirements due to my carers allowance, my wife' s salary and we have more than £10000.00 in savings

I think on the same page provided to explain the financial situation I can explain both from May to October and also from June to November..

Its difficult for me to rearrange our appointment because I have asked a friend who has taken a day off work to look after my father this coming Monday the 28th of November.

I am thinking at worst they will ask me to hand in Decembers bank statement when it arrives on about the 15th of December as we already have Novembers Payslip and it states on there that the salary is going in on the 30th of November.

My wife's visa runs out on the 25th of December...

Thanks again for your feedback, its so very much appreciated....

Kev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't give two scenarios on the application, as it only serves to confuse. You can't negotiate with counter staff or caseworker. The latter decides your application on the evidence you provide. I'd be inclined to go for the second option, and attach a note that relevant statement showing credit of November pay will be forwarded as soon as it's available (go into a bank branch and get it printed out on 30th November and get them to stamp it).


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

I understand what you are saying and it makes sense. 

I will do just that and explain on the 30th of November I will go to the bank and get them to print off a bank statement and stamp it and then forward it to them.

I will also get my wife to get a letter from her boss saying that her salary is due to go in on the 30th as is stated on Novembers Payslip which we have already..

Again, Thanks!!! Your thoughts are very much appreciated...

Kev


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Will it not matter that we are applying on the 28th of November but are including our finances up until the 30th of November?

It sure is complicated for something so simple!

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mildly, but hopefully caseworker is understanding and allows you to submit documents later.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks again, I will be sure to post about my experience here next week....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Make sure you write clearly in the financial requirement section (or where you show bank statement) that your last payslip for November payment will be credited on 30th November, and you will supply relevant bank statement as soon as it is available. Also state you can't apply with April to October pay as you will breach the 28-day rule. Hopefully this will prompt caseworker to request extra documents with details of where they are to be sent.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks again for the great advice.

I will be sure to write about our experience....

Kev


----------

